# TV STAND (CREDENZA)



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been showing bits and pieces of this project- been busy with other things so Progress has been slow. Today I rough fit the drawer fronts and for the first time Kathie and I get to see how our plan came out. It will hold our vast old movie collection, gear and TV on top. To make it a little more moble-I am the mover also-it is in the Barrister bookcase style. The top and bottom are seperate pieces- This is not the finished product but we are happy with design and execution so far. Hope you like it. If nobody noticed I LOVE WALNUT..............

[attachment=3204]

[attachment=3205]

[attachment=3206]

[attachment=3207]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Mike, it's beautiful. You're doing a great job on those fronts that's spectacular. 





I domn't want to drag this thread off topic so i won't post it here, b ut if you'll allow me to use some screen shots of how i edited your poist, I'd like to start a thread in the Site Help section showing how to insert images and why they should be, instead of just attached like you and many others are doing it. Would that be cool? 

Again fantastic work on this piece. 


:hatsoff:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Really neat design, well executed!

I Love walnut, too!

p


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Very nice, Mike! You flat workers amaze me. I couldn't get a straight line with a plumb bob!:dash2:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Love it! The drawer fronts are incredible, and that hardware looks great on the piece!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Kevin-Go for it-I am kinda skinny for a Guinea pig-but go for it. Thanks everyone for compliments. Handles are old-I like old gear- Ebay.


----------



## Daren (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

I saw this earlier and didn't open it, I was thinking ''TV stand, probably cool, but I am busy right now'' ...I should have known better and opened the thread right then 
Man that is a beauty. 


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Thank you Zoe, that is quite a compliment. Kathie gives me the Idea of what she wants and then We pick out the wood for drawers. I wanted the curly she wanted what I call the psychedelic dark walnut- there is every color in there. She was definitely right. Fun to build-I am almost done with this style for a while though.:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

That is just unreal. The grain in this piece just pops. I love the entire thing. Great work and thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 23, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Great choice of materials to display your talents. Wonderful wish my work was that stellar


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

How did I miss this one? I think calling it a tv stand doesn't do it justice, wow, beautiful work. Hmmm I got a stack of walnut crotches in the garage? makes the wheels start turnin.:yes:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2012)

*RE: TV STAND*

Kathie was mad at me for calling it a tv stand.:dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## CodyS (Mar 24, 2012)

Better late than never hey? Beautiful work! and yes TV stand doesn't do it justice!


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 24, 2012)

That thing is beautiful! I can't think of one way in which that could be improved, it's really great.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this, either. 

Mike, that thing is absolutely beautiful! Those drawer fronts are icing on the cake! (I love walnut too.)


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 1, 2013)

are the drawer fronts a veneer?


----------



## Brink (Jan 1, 2013)

I just can't get over how those drawers came out.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> are the drawer fronts a veneer?



No and yes on veneer. I cut a block of wood- the center- to size(W&L). Centers were about 1 1/4" thick. Then I glued the maple strip on to the straight grained walnut. Those were also 1 1/4 thick. Stock needs to be square and miters almost perfect. Resaw into 4 fronts and there you go. Not as hard as it might seem.......
So they are 1/4" thick glued on face of drawer.


----------



## DomInick (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess I signed up to WB a little late and didn't see this. That's very beautiful mike. Looks like some true craftsmanship there. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just looked back and this is the unfinished thread. This cabinet is also in TV Credenza finished ( Flat work section). Do not ask why I did it that way -I have no clue. Cabinet is almost a year old- we use it every day. Kathie went into high gear recording and we have in excess of 1800 movies stored in it. It is almost full and she is designing a baby brother for this cabinet. It will be different but along the same lines.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

totaly awsome peice mike  duck


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Incredible work


----------

